# Exception_access_violation Help Please........



## jason97 (Jan 5, 2009)

HI ALL:wave:

I am having a problem trying to load the game THE BATTLE FOR MIDDLE EARTH 1, i keep getting the exception access voilation error all the time.
I have downloaded the patch, and have also tryed changing things around in the Properties like running as admin and compatability with XP service pack 2 etc, but still nothinf seems to work.
the only thing i can think off is that when i re-installed the game it always says that it cannot recognise the publisher, (unknown publisher), This is a Classics version of the game and i thought it would recognise EA as the publisher.?? CONFUSED :4-dontkno

I am running Vista home premium, 2.6 duo core processor, 2mb ram, 8400 Geforce and DX 10 so i am sure this would support the game.
ANY COMENTS WELCOMEray:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The 'unknown publisher' comes up either from UAC or the Firewall. Don't be concerned with it. The exception access violation - is it 0xc0000005 - and where does it come from (i.e., how do you know it is exception status error)?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jason97 (Jan 5, 2009)

HI there,
Here is some more info that the error reads after i try to load the game from windows.

Its says underneath as quoted,

EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VOILATION

The thread tried to read or to write to a virtual address for which it does not have the appropiate access. Access address 0x000778fb was read from.
Location;
772d04cl ntdll.dll+0x404cl,RtlAquireSRWLockExclusive+0x1303.


And all this other **** aswell This to an computer idiot such as myself looks like a bunch of ***************in a church full of dirt.
IT makes no sense:4-dontkno

If you decide to resspondray:ray: then could you please give me simple instructions on what i can do to get this game going, (no abbreviations if poss:grin thanks so much....


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Right-click on the icon and select Run as Administrator.


----------



## jason97 (Jan 5, 2009)

HI
Yes i have run as adminisrator but get the same response.

I also allowed its exception from the firewall and now i get a different error;

0x0005721f was read from;

Location 772f81cb ntdll.dll+0x681 cb,RtlTryEnterCriticalSection+0xe8

Version internal <- aDX-so\` (something like that.)


ANY Idea:4-dontkno


----------



## jason97 (Jan 5, 2009)

ALso I have tryed TO give it allowance under the
USER ACCOUNT CONTROL after it doesnt regconise the program and labels it an unidentified publisher
:sigh:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Un-ID'd publisher OK .

Click on the desltop icon and select Run as Administrator. Allow it through UAC, then OK to un-ID'd publisher and see what happens.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jason97 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes , already done this, allow to run progam throughUAC but still same error,

damn this vista, i wonder if i could run the game on XP?


----------



## jason97 (Jan 5, 2009)

STILL CANT GET GAME TO WORK< Does anyone else Know what the problem is or do we put this in the to hard basket and through the game in the bin:sigh:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I just re-read your 1st post. 

What patch --- and what did it patch? Any chance patch was for ntdll.dll? If so, trash is best place as Vista will know it is not a genuine driver and replace it for you. Are you running x86 or x64?


----------



## gamer01 (Mar 14, 2010)

Was this issue fixed? I am getting the same error for the same game on Windows XP. Any help would be appreciated.
~G


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please make thread in XP Support --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=10

This 14 month old thread closed.


----------

